# Need In-ear phones around 2,.5K



## akky89 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all,
I want to purchase a new set of In-ears.
My budget is around 2,500 INR (can go a little up).

I listen to all kinds of music and a bass lover.. 
please suggest me a good IEM.

currently my selection is Sennheiser CX-300 mark II.
thanks

UPDATED : someone please *REPLY.*


----------



## androidfreak (Oct 18, 2012)

Check out Brainwavz R1. Its a dual dynamic driver based IEM (separate drivers for bass and treble). Reviews point out that it has a very smooth bass. Costs $34.50 which comes to around Rs.1850. Ive ordered one from mp4nation.net, as an upgrade from my conked off Sennheiser CX300.


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 20, 2012)

if you like big thick bloated bass and nothing else, then definitely go for cx300ii. some people actually prefer this kind of sound, which i find pretty weird and unsatisfying. i own a cx300ii, and trust me, I prefer my twinwoofers over it because they're pretty much same in loudness, only that the latter doesn't have inconsistency and has a more buttery textured bass, which is my preference. I use cx300ii only during certain occasions, but the extremely low quality bass it produces is painful to my ears, actually some people do like this kind of bass, but i dont.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 22, 2012)

^^Unfortunately,both the iem you have mentioned are really sub par.


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2012)

I am quite tempted to try R1 but alas don't want to horde up any more universal iems.


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 22, 2012)

red dragon said:


> ^^Unfortunately,both the iem you have mentioned are really sub par.



Hmm.. here's something for you. I recently tried the sony xba 4 and whatever you suggested to me. Luckily i didn't hang myself, especially after spending a week with the xba 4. A super woofer. Wow, sony is just amazing. A super woofer that doesn't respond very well under 40 hz.  Although there were tits and bits of crispiness with the xba 4 that can satisfy someone who doesn't mind spending his 15,000 for crispiness and a somehow deeper sound stage. The real fun was when i did a side by side comparison of the xba 4 with my bose ie2, klipsch s4, twinwoofers and cx300ii. Difference was mostly in cosmetics, rather than sound. In terms of sound, the xba 4 has added advantage of a deeper sound stage and resolution of mids/highs. And guess what? Some people don't even prefer crispy sounding iem, they rather prefer bass driven sound, and sound that has been tuned to play hip hop and rap, rather than an orchestra. I know you might think this is weird, but you don't seem to understand that not everyone is same, whatever you have suggested might work for you only. Thats why i told him, if you prefer muddy bass, which many people do, go for the cx300ii


----------



## red dragon (Oct 24, 2012)

Dude,I do not like muddy bass either!
No one does actually,for example,a properly amped DT 770 or 550 PRO or HD25 will satisfy a hardcore basshead(of course someone who wants to look beyond single note bass your beloved BOSE headphones tend to produce)
Have not heard the Sony multi BA phones yet,but have heard junks like S4,that particular weird Bose offering.
They precisely define bloated muddy bass.
But I have also heard(and have)top notch iems like IE8,SM3,IE7 and W4 and they do sound like gems(and some of them do have skull rattling but precise bass,not the loose sloppy bass of S4/CX series,there is a reason an IE80/8 costs 10-15 times more than a CX300)
But you need to hear some middle tier stuff first to appreciate them.
And of course a crappy ipod headphone out or a heavily coloured BBE processed signal wont do any good to the top of the line universal iems.
PS:In case you have not heard the mentioned names,google 'em and if you want to audition them,you are more than welcome!


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sennheizer MX 680 sports

Although the one which the OP selected is also good.

I am using the MX 170


----------



## Minion (Oct 25, 2012)

get sound magic E10.


----------



## Mohan Jain (Nov 5, 2012)

I had bought a nokia bluetooth headphone its fine and very cheap you can check it on ebay.in


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 7, 2012)

Mohan Jain said:


> I had bought a nokia bluetooth headphone its fine and very cheap you can check it on ebay.in


Okay,i get it.


----------

